# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Samsung Galaxy S9 and Samsung Galaxy S9+, smartphones, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Samsung Group

Home page - samsung.com/galaxy/galaxy-s9

Samsung Galaxy S9 on Wikipedia

Bixby, intelligent personal voice assistants, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S9 first look!

Published on Feb 25, 2018




> The new Samsung Galaxy S9 and S9 Plus look familiar, but there are a few new things that make them worth checking out. Top of the list is a brand new camera that lets you change the aperture of the lens, and Samsung has fixed the placement of the fingerprint sensor. Both phones will be available in March.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S9

Published on Feb 25, 2018




> Check out the new Samsung Galaxy S9 and S9+

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S9 - Hands On at MWC 2018

Published on Feb 25, 2018




> Samsung unveiled the GalaxyS9 and S9 Plus at Mobile World Congress 2018. Digital Trends' Julian Chokkattu went hands on with Samsung's latest flagship smartphone and to be honest, it's very similar to the Galaxy S8. It has a lot of the same internals as its predecessor, so what makes it better? Well. it's mostly in the camera, and it has some pretty cool tricks up its sleeve.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S9 рands-on review: what's new?

Published on Feb 25, 2018




> We go hands-on with Samsung's new Galaxy S9 smartphone at MWC 2018. This 5.8-inch flagship looks identical to the Galaxy S8, yet boasts some specs improvements and an overhauled camera.
> 
> The upgraded Galaxy S9 camera offers dual aperture shooting: f/2.4 for everyday use and f/1.5 for low light. You can also shoot Super Slow Motion video at 960FPS.
> 
> The UK release date is March 16, so not long to wait! Check out our Galaxy S9 comparisons and camera tips guide, and stay tuned for our full unboxing on Feb 26.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S9 Hands-On at MWC 2018

Published on Feb 25, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S9 and S9 Plus hands-on: express yourself

Published on Feb 25, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Samsung galaxy s9 official released

Published on Feb 25, 2018




> Samsung galaxy s9 and s9 plus have best camera.
> Good update from previous model
> Now it is more practical because Samsung shift its Fingerprint sensor. 
> Fast processor and big battery life

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy S9 and S9 Plus: Here's what we think

Published on Feb 25, 2018




> CNET's Jessica Dolcourt and Andrew Hoyle give their first impressions on Samsung’s latest pair of superphones.

----------


## Airicist

Meet the Samsung Galaxy S9+!

Published on Feb 25, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S9+ unboxing - Let's get started!

Published on Feb 27, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S9 camera: what's new!

Published on Feb 28, 2018




> Everything you need to know that's new in Galaxy S9's new camera!

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy S9 review: GS9 versus Barcelona

Published on Mar 8, 2018




> We tour the city through the Galaxy S9's lens.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S9 & S9 Plus - Full review

Published on Mar 8, 2018




> The Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus was one of our favorite smartphones of Mobile World Congress 2018, and chances are, you've probably seen a little of Samsung's latest and greatest Galaxy iteration. So in this full review, we go into detail on what makes these smartphones different from their predecessor. Because although the Galaxy S9 and S9 Plus look a lot alike to the Galaxy S8, there's plenty under the hood that makes this phone different and worth a detailed look.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S9+ Review: Plus finally means something

Published on Mar 8, 2018




> This is the Galaxy S9+. What Samsung calls the camera re-imagined, what most consumers call - the new Galaxy; what we call the successor to the best all-rounder of 2017. That device that's not necessarily the best at just one thing, but instead great at everything. Yes, it's hard to tell the difference between last year's model and this one, but that's until you use one.. As this year the Plus actually means something. Watch our full review of the Samsung Galaxy S9+ to learn more about it.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S9 review

Published on Mar 8, 2018




> The Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus and S9 are all new, but have familiar designs and familiar problems.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S9 and S9 Plus review

Published on Mar 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S9+ review

Published on Mar 8, 2018




> Samsung's latest flagship adds some cool camera tricks to an already stellar phone.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus review: follow the leader

Published on Mar 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S9 review: The perfect... Samsung!

Published on Mar 19, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus review

Published on Mar 22, 2018




> After a few weeks with the Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus, the verdict is in as we review the bigger brother to Samsung's latest flagship phone, the Galaxy S9. The S9 Plus packs a bigger screen, more RAM and an extra camera, making its set-up more similar to the Galaxy Note 8 that to the S8 Plus - but with those enhancements and improvements over its predecessor, is it worth an upgrade or is the S9 Plus too incremental to consider? Watch our video review to find out how the design, camera and gaming performance stack up and head over to TechRadar.com for the written review by our very own Matt Swider.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S9+ Unboxing, Setup & Tour

Published on Apr 18, 2018




> Samsung Galaxy S9+ unboxing, setup & tour: Toddy unboxes a Coral Blue Samsung Galaxy S9+ and takes you through what comes in the box, plus the setup and software experience you can expect.

----------

